
Show HN: LiveJam – A new way to listen to music on YouTube - ashraful
https://livejam.com/heavyrotation/
======
sreyaNotfilc
I will say one thing - it looks really good.

I'm not sure if I'm doing anything wrong though. When I click the play button
nothing plays. I've tried on multiple browsers.

~~~
ashraful
To play a song, double-click on it, or click once and then click on the play
button. Let me know if that doesnt work.

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
It works now and is pretty sweet! Have you made any changes/updates?

I'll play around with it and try to give some feedback. So far, it looks sleek
and I can see a lot of people using it.

------
medntech
Use to work, but no longer does. :(

~~~
ashraful
Can you let me know what part is not working for you? Does the entire site not
load?

~~~
medntech
It wouldn't play on Firefox. I'll try again and give you my browser specs.

Edit: works on Firefox mobile. Gonna try desktop in a second.

